# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Продолжаю двумя кругами

## Владимир14

В Бхагавад-Гите написано, что плоды в сознании Кришны не проходят напрасно, и если даже человек остановил духовную деятельность, то когда начнёт снова, то продолжит с того момента. А у меня получилось так, что я повторял 16 кругов, потом бросил повторять на полтора года, а сейчас снова начал, но больше двух не могу.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Владимир!

Преданный обязательно продолжит свое развитие бхакти в следующей жизни с того уровня, на котором остановился в этой. Разумеется, не стоит ждать следующего рождения. У Вас есть все возможности восстановить стандарт повторения в этой жизни. Для всех начинающих преданных характерна определенная нестабильность практики.   

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

